
RCKT: A beautiful user interface for MySQL - telemetric
https://www.getrckt.com/
======
TheOsiris
am I missing something? Is my page not rendering correctly, maybe? Because,
why else would I not see a screenshot of this "beautiful user interface"?

~~~
nielsbot
My thoughts exactly...

------
exabrial
Not a single screenshot? Sequelpro is a beautiful UI for MySQL. It's a shame
it's only getting occasional updates nowadays.

~~~
h1d
Biggest drawback of SequelPro is lack of MySQL 8 support and by the look of
the discussion, it's not coming out soon.

[https://github.com/sequelpro/sequelpro/issues/3037#issuecomm...](https://github.com/sequelpro/sequelpro/issues/3037#issuecomment-398490129)

You can download a buggy nightly that supports MySQL 8 but even that is
something like 9 months old.

Tried TablePlus but switched to DataGrip as it is feature rich despite having
somewhat clumsy design, I no longer have to worry about lack of mainstream db
support.

------
mwj
Did you Google the name first? This already conflicts with about 4 different
open source projects, a container engine and a programming language

------
webdevetc
How does this get to front page :) ? It is an announcement from what i think
is an unknown company (?), no demo product or even screenshots.

------
damm
Many have tried; and many will fail.

Trust ia a factor; why should we trust someone with our root credentials?

~~~
akerl_
Is phpMyAdmin deserving of trust? My memory is that it's basically a security
nightmare.

~~~
jlawer
It might be, but if its running in my DC I can isolate it to authenticated VPN
users and audit the hell out of it. Also helps that I can deploy it single
tenant.

I can't do that with third party SaaS.

------
grzm
Misleading title. While something to that effect appears on the page, the
actual title is "RCKT: A beautiful user interface for MySQL"

~~~
sctb
Thanks! Updated from “Goodbye phpMyAdmin”.

~~~
telemetric
Thanks for updating it!

